# 1 hr of Americus



## lineman101 (Feb 11, 2014)

looking for 400 to 1000 acres prefer long term but yearly fine only gonna be 3 members 
Thanks 
Jimmy 
352-267-2155


----------



## lineman101 (Feb 18, 2014)

*lease*

bump


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 2, 2014)

*lease*

bump


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 12, 2014)

ttt


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 25, 2014)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## lineman101 (Apr 10, 2014)

*still looking*

ttt


----------



## Sharp1985 (Jul 1, 2014)

Marion County lease (680 Acre) 10 mile outside buna Vista Ga

Borders Fort Benning / 6 gated access points/ good roads.

Great Deer/hogs/Quail/ turkeys

Looking for 3, members for a total of 7 max

Dues. 1000$

Call or text 330-717-9559


----------

